# can you use a steam cleaner on porcelain tiles



## irish (Jan 30, 2013)

i just had porcelain tiles laid on the main floor of my home(wood grained and they look fabulous) . grout was sealed and as per directions cannot wash the floor for 10 days. repairs still being done to house so not about to wash the floors till ALL work is done. i have a hoover steam cleaner and when the time comes to give them a good cleaning, i would like to use it. i am not worried about the tiles, it is the grout that concerns me. i ASSUME this would not be a problem, however, i would like your opinion/experience on using the steam cleaner on my NEW PORCELAIN FLOORS.. just hot water and steam, no cleaning product.
TIA


----------



## Kay H (Jan 30, 2013)

I would probably call the place where the tile was purchased and ask them.


----------



## pittle (Jan 30, 2013)

I have used my Eureka Steam Cleaner on mine.  We have very small grout lines and had sealed them before I used it.   My neighbor uses one of the Shark steamers on hers every week with no problems.  She has 1/4" grout lines.  Our daughter-in-law uses a steamer to clean her tiles and grout.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2013)

Kay H said:


> I would probably call the place where the tile was purchased and ask them.



I agree with this (with the additional caveat of including the installer). These are the people who are standing behind the tile, the grout and the labor that installed it. Let them give the go ahead on cleaning in case something goes awry.

Jim


----------

